# Farve's Comeback Song in MN!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Funny as heck with the accent and all!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rrOMFif ... r_embedded


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

I love it- I've always been a Vikings fan and this is great-


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Not exactly the Super Bowl shuffle, but it works!


----------

